# HELP! non clued up English girl moving to newport / Cardiff area....



## JessicaWabbitt (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a 25 year old girl from the midlands, who is looking to move in with my fiance to the Newport/ Cardiff area. I will most probably be looking for work in the cardiff area, but my fiance has a new job at Celtic Manor so it does need to be somewhere in between?

Basically I am just looking for somewhere well located, a pleasant place to live with affordable housing, and a nice country pub, friendly people etc.

If anyone has any suggestions, I would be most greatful.

thanks in advance


----------



## mattie (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure I'd recommend Newport itself, as whenever I've been there it's definitely felt like the town is atrophying. Cardiff has a good feel about it, I only know people who live centrally but others could probably give some idea of the decent suburbs to consider. It's a pretty straightforward commute to Celtic Manor, which is just off the M4 just past Newport, but it might be worth making you can get to the M4 from wherever you look at in Cardiff.

A mate of mine lives in a place called Shirenewton which is just outside Chepstow (just East of Newport), lots of lovely little villages around there but they aren't cheap. In my experience, the towns/villages get more attractive the further you go up towards the Brecons, but prices and commuter faff factor increase rapidly.

I'm sure some will suggest Bristol, it's a decent city and not much further from Celtic Manor than Cardiff but I'm not sure how easy the commute would be - especially given that many of the districts to the NE extent of Bristol aren't the greatest. However, another job market for you to consider, but I'd suggest you might be best off with Cardiff.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you thought about Bristol?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2012)

Splott


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd recommend cardiff if you can afford it - the northern suburbs are generally pretty pleasant and easy onto the M4 for Celtic Manor. Inner Cardiff is alot of fun, and still pretty easy to get out onto the M4 via the A48. I moved here 3 years ago, and really like it alot. I find it feels like a very safe city too.

Newport has its defenders, but it doesn't really compare as a place to live. But it is very close to Celtic manor, and there are some pleasant enough areas near the M4.

You could try some of the lower valley towns which are cheaper, but lack the quality of life you get in Cardiff IMO, though I quite like Caerphilly. Some of the other Gwent towns might be a OK, but don't know them I'm afraid.


----------



## JessicaWabbitt (Nov 17, 2012)

mattie said:


> Not sure I'd recommend Newport itself, as whenever I've been there it's definitely felt like the town is atrophying. Cardiff has a good feel about it, I only know people who live centrally but others could probably give some idea of the decent suburbs to consider. It's a pretty straightforward commute to Celtic Manor, which is just off the M4 just past Newport, but it might be worth making you can get to the M4 from wherever you look at in Cardiff.
> 
> A mate of mine lives in a place called Shirenewton which is just outside Chepstow (just East of Newport), lots of lovely little villages around there but they aren't cheap. In my experience, the towns/villages get more attractive the further you go up towards the Brecons, but prices and commuter faff factor increase rapidly.
> 
> I'm sure some will suggest Bristol, it's a decent city and not much further from Celtic Manor than Cardiff but I'm not sure how easy the commute would be - especially given that many of the districts to the NE extent of Bristol aren't the greatest. However, another job market for you to consider, but I'd suggest you might be best off with Cardiff.


 

thank you for taking the time to provide me with so much information, I am taking a trip down again in the coming weeks, and we have decided to focuse around cardiff at the moment


----------



## JessicaWabbitt (Nov 17, 2012)

Gavin Bl said:


> I'd recommend cardiff if you can afford it - the northern suburbs are generally pretty pleasant and easy onto the M4 for Celtic Manor. Inner Cardiff is alot of fun, and still pretty easy to get out onto the M4 via the A48. I moved here 3 years ago, and really like it alot. I find it feels like a very safe city too.
> 
> Newport has its defenders, but it doesn't really compare as a place to live. But it is very close to Celtic manor, and there are some pleasant enough areas near the M4.
> 
> You could try some of the lower valley towns which are cheaper, but lack the quality of life you get in Cardiff IMO, though I quite like Caerphilly. Some of the other Gwent towns might be a OK, but don't know them I'm afraid.


 

Thank you Gavin for your info, I think we will have a look around Cardiff area as i totally agree with you it does have a nice feel doesnt it...plus I love its historic touches to the place. my fiance lives in barry and unfortunatly i cannot talk myself into living there for obvious reasons lol ( no offence caused) but ive seen some sights!


----------



## bendeus (Nov 17, 2012)

There's also Monmouthsire and the Vale of Usk, which are pretty close to the CM, and Caerleon (the posh bit of Newport), which is even closer. All are lovely, full of nice pubs and restaurants, but with correspondingly high property prices (most expensive in Wales, IIRC)


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Splott


 
Lower Roath!


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 17, 2012)

A country pub in a city, ey?


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 18, 2012)

Pil in Newport is nice.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm with the Cardiff recommenders, far better than Newport IMO (I speak as someone who's visited both from Swansea! ).

Bristol's better than any of them however  ... so base yourself in Cardiff and visit Bristol occasionally, visit Swansea and further West too, but only for the Gower and such like nice scenery and coasts. Swansea itself you can manage without. I live there, not that my being resident is the _main_ reason to avoid it


----------



## Tankus (Nov 19, 2012)

the vales (glamorgan) got some very good beaches too ........dont have to go all the way to the Gower

Cardiffs overly expensive if you want a good area .and there are parts of Cardiff on par with Gibbs town (Barry valley commando central).......better value in the bottom end of the valleys , with easy access to the M4 ..below Caerphilly (east) on the Rhymney or Bendeus's recommendations ..... West of Cardiff (inc Barry) will be a bit of mission for a daily commute .....Bristol you will be adding the Bridge toll to every commute to get to work .........


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2012)

Not if you went by train ....


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm with the Cardiff recommenders, far better than Newport IMO (I speak as someone who's visited both from Swansea! ).
> 
> Bristol's better than any of them however  ... so base yourself in Cardiff and visit Bristol occasionally, visit Swansea and further West too, but only for the Gower and such like nice scenery and coasts. Swansea itself you can manage without. I live there, not that my being resident is the _main_ reason to avoid it


why don't you go and live in bristol???


----------



## fogbat (Nov 19, 2012)

Cardiff > Newport.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 19, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Not if you went by train ....


 
....this would be the terrible train from Templemeads, that is never on time, and would dump you miles from Celtic Manor?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 19, 2012)

Taffs Well, Tongwynlais, Gwaelodygarth etc, are a bit cheaper than Cardiff, all ok or even 'nice' and just north of the city on the M4.

Now. Did you consider Merthyr? Hmm? I'm on commission...


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2012)

Merthyr is a depressing dump and Newport's not much better.  If you can afford it - or don't mind moving into some of the less hoity toity areas - Cardiff is a fantastic city to live in.


----------



## mattie (Nov 19, 2012)

Merthyr is one of the worst places I've been to.  I like Brecon though.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 20, 2012)

It's a total matter of opinion of course, but IMHO Cardiff knocks Bristol into a cocked hat on just about every conceivable level. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 20, 2012)

No one said St Melons?

There is affordable housing, easy access to motorway and Celtic Manor. There are some nice country pubs nearby. 

Some parts are rough but some are nice.


----------



## mattie (Nov 20, 2012)

King Biscuit Time said:


> It's a total matter of opinion of course, but IMHO Cardiff knocks Bristol into a cocked hat on just about every conceivable level. Your mileage may vary.


 
The accents are marginally funnier, I'l grant you that.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2012)

Gromit said:


> No one said St Melons?
> 
> There is affordable housing, easy access to motorway and Celtic Manor. There are some nice country pubs nearby.
> 
> Some parts are rough but some are nice.


Why would access to Celtic Manor be of any particular interest?


----------



## mattie (Nov 20, 2012)

editor said:


> Why would access to Celtic Manor be of any particular interest?


 
2nd sentence of OP:



> my fiance has a new job at Celtic Manor


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2012)

mattie said:


> 2nd sentence of OP:


The temperature has just heated up in my room on account of


----------



## mattie (Nov 20, 2012)

editor said:


> The temperature has just heated up in my room on account of


 


We've all done it.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 20, 2012)

I was kidding about Merthyr you nutters! Cardiff by a country mile, if u can,afford it.

 Bristol has a few really nice bits for sure, but much of the city is a shapeless mess, esp the centre. I often wonder if Clifton distorts it like that.


----------



## mattie (Nov 20, 2012)

Gavin Bl said:


> I was kidding about Merthyr you nutters! Cardiff by a country mile, if u can,afford it.
> 
> Bristol has a few really nice bits for sure, but much of the city is a shapeless mess, esp the centre. I often wonder if Clifton distorts it like that.


 
I think we're all violently agreeing about Merthyr.

Bristol is a bit distorted by Stokes Croft and the broader Gloucester Road being separated from the centre by a bit of a wilderness of underpasses.  There's always talk of addressing it, but not much action.


----------



## bendeus (Nov 20, 2012)

mattie said:


> I think we're all violently agreeing about Merthyr.


 
There are, however, plenty of areas in the county borough that are utterly gorgeous. IIRC quite a lot of the Welsh team (well, Andy Powell) live in an exclusive executive estate somewhere to the north of the town. You're free not to read the last sentence as it's about rugby, mind 

Get up the A470 - A465 roundabout and everything north of there is stunning. Equally, even some parts of Merthyr Vale are very pleasant.

Regardless of the levels of shitholery, though, its not much use for the CM though, is it?

Anyway, as is tradition, if the OP is looking for somewhere really special I can only suggest the sleepy hamlet of Gurnos, where the locals are always sure to give you a really special welcome,


----------



## mattie (Nov 20, 2012)

bendeus said:


> There are, however, plenty of areas in the county borough that are utterly gorgeous. IIRC quite a lot of the Welsh team (well, Andy Powell) live in an exclusive executive estate somewhere to the north of the town. You're free not to read the last sentence as it's about rugby, mind
> 
> Get up the A470 - A465 roundabout and everything north of there is stunning. Equally, even some parts of Merthyr Vale are very pleasant.
> 
> ...


 
It's the only place I've been where I've sen trees growing inside the carcasses of historic buildings - the old YMCA, and even the boarded-up Town Hall looked to be in some disrepair.

The missus used to do some voluntary teaching at the hospital there, which meant drives through massive bleak council estates.  Nights out in the town were not the best either.

It's in a lovely area though, if you can forgive the town itself.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 20, 2012)

We ain't never asking to be forgiven.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 20, 2012)

Jessica - are you looking to rent first, what sort of money are you hoping to spend?


----------



## zog (Nov 20, 2012)

Also where in the Midlands are you coming from, so we can judge your standards?


----------



## poisondwarf (Nov 20, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm with the Cardiff recommenders, far better than Newport IMO (I speak as someone who's visited both from Swansea! ).
> 
> Bristol's better than any of them however  ... so base yourself in Cardiff and visit Bristol occasionally, visit Swansea and further West too, but only for the Gower and such like nice scenery and coasts. Swansea itself you can manage without. I live there, not that my being resident is the _main_ reason to avoid it




You're like a dull, predictible stuck record.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 20, 2012)

zog said:


> Also where in the Midlands are you coming from, so we can judge your standards?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 20, 2012)

editor said:


> Why would access to Celtic Manor be of any particular interest?



She is a keen golfer (you can just tell immediately) and their Ryder Cup course is bound to take up all her spare time.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 20, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> You're like a dull, predictible stuck record.


 
I was actually posting somethig positive about Cardiff (as well as about Bristol, and as well as about the countryside around here). Do try and read my posts properly.

Oh yes, and do very free to contribute something positive and friendly and helpful to this thread. Or to any other.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 21, 2012)

Anyway!

To the OP. Hope your plans end up succeeding fine, and that you enjoy moving to Wales.

From my own experience moving here for relationship reasons, there's a lot to adjust to with such a big move (one that'll be at times, quite scary in prospect). Not all you find will be a bed of positive roses, but overall there's no way you won't draw *plenty* of good from trying something very new.

Good luck.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 22, 2012)

Dont move to either Cardiff or Newport. Come to Gower. Its the best place to live in Wales IMO and Ive decided Im going to see out the rest of my life here


----------



## Tankus (Nov 22, 2012)

......that's a real mission to commute to Celtic Manor  , you will spend a good portion of the rest of your life on the M4.....expensive to buy into too


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 22, 2012)

Grandma Death said:


> Dont move to either Cardiff or Newport. Come to Gower. Its the best place to live in Wales IMO and Ive decided Im going to see out the rest of my life here


 
Is that where you are right now Grandma? We should link up when you've some free beer time** 

(** as we very often have!  )


----------



## mayotte (Nov 22, 2012)

Cardiff's ok, but don't be too put off by the outlying areas of Newport, Caerleon isn't that expensive  (I lived there for 25 years) and Cwmbran is quite nice ( I live on the mountain). A five minute drive and you are among green fields from anywhere in Cwmbran. But the big plus is that it is only ten minutes away from the Celtic Manor (not much of a commute). Everyone gets lathered up about Cardiff, it's ok but it isn't the centre of the universe.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 26, 2012)

JessicaWabbitt said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a 25 year old girl from the midlands, who is looking to move in with my fiance to the Newport/ Cardiff area. I will most probably be looking for work in the cardiff area, but my fiance has a new job at Celtic Manor so it does need to be somewhere in between?
> 
> ...


 
Barry island.

Its the only place I know in wales, except cardiff.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 1, 2012)

William  of Walworth said:


> Is that where you are right now Grandma? We should link up when you've some free beer time**
> 
> (** as we very often have!  )



I am indeed. Bishopston. 2 minutes from Caswell Bay. Perfect.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 2, 2012)

Cool, catch you in the New Year sometime? Excellent beer choice in the Joiners!


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 3, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Cool, catch you in the New Year sometime? Excellent beer choice in the Joiners!



Aye message me and if I'm around we can blow the froth of a couple for sure.


----------

